# DSG Third Mechatronics Unit. Day Two. All is Well.



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I know I risk jinxing myself by posting here about this. But for those of you who are familiar with the ongoing saga of my DSG transmission woes in my 2008 Eos Lux 2.0T ...
original post here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4072270
I wanted to report that VW installed yesterday a new DSG transmission mechatronics unit (my third in 13,000 miles) and I'm happy to say the car is performing like it never has before. Shifts are crisp and confident. No more surging in 1st gear and reverse. Just a steady, even delivery of power. Basically it is finally working the way it is supposed to. It has never driven as well as it is driving now.
To review quickly: The mechatronics unit that was delivered in 9/07 with my car was faulty. They replaced it with another in 02/08. The problem continued. They replaced the clutch packs in 09/08 which they said were warped. The problems continued. So the car went in recently and they said that the series of mechatronics units from which my replacement was sourced is now known to have high failure rates. So a new mechatronics unit was culled from a production run of the latest models and all is well. It took about four weeks for it to be shipped from Germany and to clear Customs. Installation and programming took one day.
Despite all of these significant hardware failures NONE of these units ever threw a fault code. So your success in finding a remedy for your DSG transmission problems is contingent on having a patient, generous and innovative VW service department. Good luck.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: DSG Third Mechatronics Unit. Day Two. All is Well. (cjboffoli)*

If by some chance this is related to an engineering fix in the design of the unit, would you please list the part number and revision number of the part? It would be great if you had a batch number and date but I doubt that is available. It looks like I'll be needing to get this worked on in the coming months and I would rather not get old stock if they end up replacing the unit.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

The exact information from the service department about the manufacturing flaws was a bit oblique. However, I can provide what I have from the paperwork. It looks like the 1st Mechatronics replacement they installed in February 2008 (5 months after the car was delivered) was: 02E-325-025-AD-ZCE. The part number listed for the latest, greatest Mechatronics unit is: 000-325-025-X-ZCE. VW is obviously aware of which units are from the flawed batch.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG Third Mechatronics Unit. Day Two. All is Well. (cjboffoli)*

Hey CJ... please consider doing this, if anything, for the rest of us!
____________________________________________________

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016

Thanks


----------



## Nauti Buoys (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: DSG Third Mechatronics Unit. Day Two. All is Well. (VWRedux)*

Okay, now I'm worried. I've had my 08 EOS Lux in 4 times for this. I heard all kinds of things from them including "that's just the was it runs". They finally decided to order a new Mechatronics unit. But the number of the unit seems to be closer to the one that you had trouble with: 02E--325-025-AD-ZDE. In the shop today... back tomorrow?


----------



## Nauti Buoys (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, just got her back. I don't think it ever ran that well... I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Director, Press and Public Relations
Public Relations Department
Volkswagen of America, Inc.
2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive
Herndon, VA 20171
Phone: 703 364 7650
Fax: 703 364 7071
Wireless: 703 939 1535
[email protected]
Since VW will not issue a recall...lets make them buy some of these vehicles back...


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

The TCM holds the codes for any DSG faults. The ECM will not hold any of these fault codes. This comes per VWTA. Your VW dealer was snowing you.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

How many of these NEW 09's are sitting at port waiting for NEW mech units? What about the ones that are still sitting in VW dealer inventory? Thanks VW for being so honest with all of your loyal customers.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

I'll trade you my '07 which is trouble free. I remember in '85 when Nissan couldn't make Maxima transmission governor valves fast enough for all the ones that were failing. When it failed you only had low and reverse gears. Ii know I had one. They had a bigger problem than VW has with these units. I read somewhere that the government can't force VW to do a recall. There is nothing worse than buying an unreliable car. Hope every thing is rsolved to every one's satisfaction.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Soooo...the good mech units start with trip 000's in the part #.


----------



## Nauti Buoys (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

It's happening again.....
New Mech unit put in 07/31. Started kicking and stalling again a week ago (about 100 miles later). I almost had an accident pulling into traffic yesterday. The car is at the dealer and I've spoken with VW Customer Care 1-800-822-8987. The rep took my complaint and they're going to have a regional case manager get in touch with me. 
I work a few miles from their offices in Herdon. I'm going to stop by and pay a visit. I smell a lemon!


----------

